# Endoscopy normal, still extreme pain



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

I had an endoscopy last week and the doctor said everything looked normal. He even wrote "no worries" on the findings sheet. He took some biopsies and said if anything is positive he would call. I had an h pylori infection in April but took a breath test and tested negative, so that was eradicated.

Since having h pylori I have struggled with heartburn and acid reflux - feeling like something is stuck in my throat, pain behind my left breast bone, acid shooting up, ear pain, throat pain, hoarseness of breath, chest tightening and feeling like something is stabbing me. Everything I eat hurts. The pain lasts 24 hours a day, no relief.

I was on omperazole, 20 mg, and had some weeks where I was feeling better. Thought I was cured. Then a few weeks later, intense pain starts up again for days. I had to go off the PPI for the endoscopy and was in a lot of pain but eventually it went away. About a week before and the day of my endoscopy, I felt totally fine, thought heartburn and acid reflux was gone forever.

This past weekend I had a dinner with a lot of triggering food that I think may have aggravated my throat again. I started taking tecta (pantaprozle) 40 mg two days ago but it hasn't worked yet at all. I have a constant stabbing pain in my chest at every moment of every day.

When willl this go away? What should I do from here?


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

You have to stay away from your trigger foods or you will be going through those horrible cycles. I try to cheat and end up with tge same symptoms as you and it can last week's. Stay away from those foods and trt not to stress that only makes things worse. See if your doctor will change your stomach meds and try Carafate its been a God send when im going through my cycles. Oh I been dealing with Gerd, Esophagitis, Hiatal hernia and Gastritis for over 8years. I pray you find some relief.


----------



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

What meds should my dr give me? He just prescribed me 40 mg of tecta. I've only been on that two days. He says it takes around five days to actually work though. Should I keep trying to give it a chance ?


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes give them a chance first. I hooe everything gets better.


----------

